# Aquascaping brackish biotype



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

WANTED: PHOTOS OF AQUASCAPED BRACKISH TANKS

First off, I'm not sure that this is the right area for this question, so sorry and please move to right area if not.

I have been pulling my hair out trying to find photos of aquascaped brackish and biotype brackish (estuary, mangrove and river)tanks, or even better the real thing (underwater), or any brackish tanks really.

I've been searching solidly for a week and have some really good information but no inspiration.

I have noticed that many of you have brackish tanks, so if you could please post some pics I would be very grateful.

The tank I have is a 2'x17.5"x18" bay front with built in sump.

I have a few ideas for flora and fauna:

* bumblebee gobies, so a brackish river would be the go, as for other fish I'm not sure as there are not many brackish species that are compatable in a 2ft tank.

* aquacsape in java fern, so it will be a Javanese biotype.

* two lovely mangrove roots and some limestone rocks.

Any ideas and pics will be great thank you


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

We do have local biotopes forum but what you are seeking is an aquascaped tank. So there is no problem that you posted your question here.

An interesting subject. Hope we see some pics.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Look through the AGA contest pictures for some of the older contests-- especially the "Biotope" section, should have a few nice brackish aquascapes.


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

Come on guys, I know you have them, I can the descriptions in your signature.

Come on come on come on come on!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not sure there can be such a thing, at least not with the conventional aquarium plants. Most aquatic plants will not survive in water that is truly brackish.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Best I can do is give you this link. They list a lot of the plants you can use. The site may have pic's of a whole tank I'm not sure.

If you don't mind would you revisit this post after you successfully complete you brackish tank. I want to set up a puffer tank and could sure use your feedback.

Hope the link helps.
dale


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I wouldn't even bother with plants, but I would bother with finding things on your own (particularly when people tell you where to try looking . . .) . Here's a shot of something Jeff did a few years back:

2003 AGA International Aquascaping Contest


----------



## reiverix (Mar 24, 2005)

Here's my 29g. SG of 1.004 and home to a f8 puffer and two knight gobies. Java fern is doing really well. The val does ok but tends to brown out after it reaches the surface. I've been trying bacopa lately and it's touch and go. There's also java moss that grows but not too noticably.

Lighting is 56w T5. I dose traces several times a week. NO3 as needed. I don't dose anything else. My tap has enough PO4 and the salt mix contains enough K, Mg and Ca. Substrate is aragonite.


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

You could try BACOPA MONNIERI, I've seen it growing well along brackish water shorelines.

Bill


----------



## reiverix (Mar 24, 2005)

Yeah I got some of that last week but have still to get round to acclimitizing it. I've heard that crinum calimistratum does well in brackish but it's a pricey plant to experiment with.


----------



## mousky (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks heaps reiverix, your tank looks awesome, I love the way you planted the java fern amongst the rocks.

I've looked through all the competitions and forums I can find, and so far have only really found two brackish planted tanks and the one greenmiddlefinger suggested. 

By the way greenmiddlefinger I have been searching on my own for at least a week (as stated on my post) with an average of three hours a night (I know, sad) googleing and searching everywhere imagineable and have come up with three tanks. Like I said I would like to see photos of members tanks if they would be so kind as to post them. Thank you.


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

Have you considered mangroves? It won't give off any green under water, but after the roots grow, you would have a sort of "living driftwood". Turtle or eel grass might be another consideration.

Macro algae might be your best bet though. You would have to keep your salinity more to the high side. They come in some pretty interesting forms too. Here's a link to a "planted" marine fuge I came across last year. A lot of the original pics are gone but the ones that are there should give you a good idea as to what it could look like.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

did you know they make brackish ecocomplete


----------

